# Violin?



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I have played the oboe for 3 1/2 years, flute and piano for about a year, and soprano sax for about a year.

When I'm at orchestra, the violin players who are my age learn how to hold my oboe, and they have shown me how to hold the violin and bow. It's kind of hard, but I love it.

I'm the kind of person, especially in music, that if I want to learn something, 9.9 times out of 10 I can learn it. 

I'd love to play the violin, but I don't know how my parents would take to me wanting to learn it, not to professionally play.


Do you think I should play the violin? If you have questions that I should answer to help you decide, ask away. 

I've always wanted to play a string instrument, and I would particularly like to play the violin.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

My parents got me a few guitar lessons but I pretty much learned on my own and here lately i've been aching to play the violin or the piano and my parents are against it but its not gonna stop me. So just never give up on your desires in music. I never gave up and never will and yes i am gonna learn to play both.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I'm currently trying to learn from those kids at youth orchestra. They're pretty good at teaching that. I also have a friend in band who plays flute and violin, and she has her dad's gift for teaching. Maybe I could get her to teach me a little violin.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Cool.
I really think teaching music takes a lot more work than playing of course i cant teach music. I tried to teach my sister bass and i just didnt work. But i will tell you when it came to woodwind instruments she could teach herself. I know she did with basson.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I can teach myself wind instruments, but it takes a bit more to learn strings, I think.

I cannot, nor do I ever, want to teach music (or anything for that matter)

I severely lack in patience, which is pretty necessary in teaching, and I can't explain stuff to people. Dad says that the lack of patience is more of a composer's quality than a teacher's quality, and I sort of agree with him.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

You sound like Beethoven with the patience thing from what i've heard he had a "Get it done" attitude


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Yeah, he had NO patience. Even for people listening. He would stop playing when he'd hear people in the audience talking and resume only when they stopped.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Did u see immortal beloved where he didnt even perform in front of people for like a decade.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

No I haven't. I should. That's on my to-do list now.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Best movie ever to me I think gary oldman was an unbeatable beethoven


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I told my mom that I want to play violin. She seems pretty supportive of it, since it's something musical that I'm interested in. She said she's gonna be looking for a decent (or just a good student model, something for me to play) violin so I can learn.


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have some advice. Don't get a small student size violin because to me they are
just fiddles. Get a regular sized violin they are all an inch longer and they feel
much nicer. I had one that small and my hand would get numb playing folding
my arm so close. I traded it in for a larger more traditional size and that worked
much better.
judy tooley


----------



## Guest

Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven said:


> When I'm at orchestra, the violin players who are my age learn how to hold my oboe, and they have shown me how to hold the violin and bow.


_
Now I thought you said you worked out how to hold the violin and bow yourself, in just 5 min.:_eek:


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Yes, I did, but she shows me how to play notes and gets really particular (I mean REALLY particular) with things. 

w/e, no matter what I say, someone has to complain.


----------

